
Google to End Mandatory Arbitration for Employees - berbec
https://www.axios.com/google-ends-forced-arbitration-1550776687-85b148b6-1469-4c1c-b76e-de774b248e40.html
======
toomuchtodo
Collective action _can_ bring about positive change.

------
srkmno
More wealthy clients and plaintiffs for the lawyers to exploit, somehow it
always ends with the parasites on top.

